# خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس



## gana bity (24 فبراير 2013)

الحقو يا بنات روعة كورس نفخ الخدود مع ندي ماس

TO: You + 3 More
Show Details
Message body
*












اقسم بالله الذي لا اله الا هو الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد

ان لا ابيح لنفسي مال حرام اخذته ظلم وليس اجتهاد مني وان ابيع وانا على عهد من الله
بان تصل الحقوق الى اصحابها وان تكون ثقتي بهم فوق كل شي وان اشتري
وانا على عهد من الله بان اعطي كل ذي حق حقه
والله على ما اقول شهيد


والله انى احبكم فى الله




اليوم جيبتلكم شىء بتتمناه كل انثى وبتحلم به كل فتاه


ويه مورد خدود كالتفاحتين كنجمات هوليود




كورس رائع لنفخ الخدود وتوريدها


وهو عبارة عن نوعين من المنتجات


اولا..... فيتامينات رائعة وفعالة 


عن خلاصة زيت كبد الحوت +زيت زهرة المساء+الاوميجا3 & 6


+فيتامن E+فيتامين A 









وهى تركيبةمفيدة جدا للبشرةوالشعر معا"

وكل اللى داوم عليها فترة كبيرة اندهش من خدوده التى انتفخت

بشكل طبيعى وجميل كممثلات السينما 



ودى تجارب لبنات استخدمت الحبوب QUOTE] جمعتها لكم من المنتديات


اقتباس:
secret structure
بناتتتتتتتتتتتت انا استعملتها فعلا ولمدة 3 اشهر رووووووووووووووووعه نفخت خدودي بطريقه روووووووووووعه وحسنت بشرتي جدا شي خيال خيال خيال تعطي نفس نتايج الابره والله تجننواخذت الكورس حق ال3 شهور 22 دينار الاربع علب شامل الشحن والحرمه قالت تاثيره يجلي 5 سنين علي الاقل انا لي اكثر من 4 شهور مخلصته والنتيجه مثل ماهي ماشاء الله ما تغيرت 
[/QUOTE]
ا اقتباس:
قتباس:
اقتباس:
rashatal3at
انا توني مجربتها بي حبة قبل النوم كل يوم وبس 15 يوم وبدت النتيجة تبان ماشاء الله واااااااااو خدودي بدأت تبين منفوخة بس الصيدلي قالي لازم امشي عليها 3 اشهر عشان ماترجع خدودي مثل اول الحبوب عبارة عن مجموعة فيتامينات طبيعية وتسمن الخدود فقط والجسم لا كل اللي جربتها تحكي لنا عن تجربتها ويلا خلي الاخوات يستفيدوا
00000000000 :
اقتباس:
هلا بنات وخروا عنكم كل الخلطات ابشري يا غاليه هذه تجربتي بس ادعيلي محتاجه الدعوه جدا لاني مكروبه واموري كلها متعقده شوفي يا قلبي انا كنت مررررررره سمينه ونحفت يمكن 45 كيلو في اقل من 7 شهور قولو بسم الله ما شاء الله تعبت م ررررررررررره لين خلصت منه وجلدي وجسمي كله تدمر خشونه وترهل فظيع وجهييييييي رااااااااااااااااح وخدودي انقرضت ما تركت شي ما استخدمته ولا د
كتور ما رحت له الي ان ذهبت لدكتوره قالولي مررررررررررررره شاطره قلت اروح ما بقي شي ما سويته المهمرحت لها وكان نيتي اسوي فيلر خلاص لاني مليت قامت الدكتوره رفضت تسويلي الله يجزاها كل الخير يارب قالتلي مافي اسهل من اني اسويلك الفيلر بس جربي الاشياء يلي اكتبهالكي ولو في خلال شهرين علي الاكثر ما نفع تعالي وانا اسويلك الفيلر من عيوني عطتني حبوب فيها زيت كبد الحوت وزيت الايفننج بريمروز وفيتامينات اخري بس تركيز الزيزت الاولي مره عاليه التركيز انا لما شفت النسب انصدمت الحقيقه بس قلت خليني اجرب دام الدكتوره عندها ضمير عالي اي دكتور مكانها كان قالي اسويلك فيلر الحقيقه تعرفو اغلب الدكاتره الطمع عاميهم المهم جربت الحبوب بس تعبت مرررررررره احصلهم كلمتها قالتلي مافي غيرصيدلية تبيعها انا قبل ما انسي كنت في مصر يعني المنتج مصري والسعر ماهو غالي يمكن العلبه تكلفت بما يوازي ال70 ريال وما تسسسسمن قالتلي تاخدينها قبل النوم فقط مره واحده في اليوم وكانت المفاجاه خلال اسبوع كل من شافني يقولي نااااااااااااااااافخه اقولهم قسما بالله العظيم ابد واحكيلهم قصتي واعطيهم اسم الحبوب ويجربوه ويدعولي بس نسيت اقولكم ا ن الدكتوره قالتلي لازم تاخدينه لمدة 3 شهور كامله يعني مو تشوفي نتيجه توقفي لا هو كورس وبعدين لوتبغي تتركينه مافي مانع يجلس تاثيره 5 سنوات بس انا مو ناويه اوقفه الحقيقه حصلت عليه نتايج رهيبه لنفخةخدودي وشعري وجلدي بيضني حيل ونعم جسمي مرررررره حتي لمعة عيوني صارت كاني لابسه لانسز بنات ارجووووووووووكم ابي دعوه من اعماق قلوبكم بظهر الغيب انه الله ييسرلي اموري ويفك كربتي ويرزقني بحلاله عن حرامه ومايحوجني لغيره ابد 


يعنى الحبوب اامنة جدااااا وهى عبارة عن فيتامينات

طبيعية وتسمن الخدود فقط ولاتسمن الجسم


وهى عباره عن كورس لازم تستخدميه لمدة3 اشهر متتاليه وهو عباره عن4 عبوات من الفيتامينات
والعبوه بها 20 كبسوله وطريقة استخدامها
كبسوله واحده يوميا.

سعر كورس الحبوب


350 ريال سعودي 





اما المنتج الثانى فاكيد كلكم سمعت عنه فى كل المنتديات وهو كريم الكولاجين

ودى نبذه مختصره للي ما سمعت عن الكريم 



2-كريم ايفا بالكولاجين

------------------
هو كريم كولاجين للعنايه بالبشره و تجديد حيويتها وتؤخر ظهوربوادر الشيخوخه فهي تنشط الانسجه وتمدهابالعناصر اللازمه لنضارتها واعادةحيويتها. وتنفخ الخدود بطريقه طبيعيه

طريقه استعماله: بعد غسيل البشره جيدا:تفتح الزجاجة ويوزع محتواهاعلى منطقتى الوجه والعنق ويعاد ذلك كل يوم(يفضل استعمالهاليلا).






وبصراحه الكريم سحر على البشره تمسحين به بشرتك بالليل وانتي تتدهنين به تتشربها البشره
وتلاحظين بشرتك خيـــال ..نعومه ومشدوده وخدودك منفوخه ومورده.
ودى اراء البنات من المنتديات
منقول كما هو
] اقتباس:
اقتباس:
اقتباس:
كريم الكولاجين الخالص للبشرة من ايـفا توحفه توحفه توحفه
وآخرتها بشتري لي بيت جنب معامل ايـــفا واغرق عيوني بمستحضراتهم الروعه


وبصراحه كريم الكولاجين سحر على البشره تمسحين بهم بشرتك بالليل وانتي تتدهنين به تتشربها البشره
وتلاحظين بشرتك خيـــال ..نعومه ومشدوده ومصقوله كالماس
انصحكم بها ولكل زوار مصر كله بصوب والامبولات بصوب ثاني اشتروها لكل من يعز عليكم 
اقتباس:
اقتباس:
اقتباس:
الاخت الغرنوق
كــويــتــيــة فــعــالــة
مـــــــــــــرحـــــبا حبيـــــــــــــــــباتي
أنا مثل الاغلبيه أدور ع اللي يكبر الخدود والحمدلله لقيت اللي أبيه
واعتبره من اسرار الجمال
وفوق التفخ يعطي نضاره وحيويه للبشره ومقاوم للتجاعيد والاهم انه ماركه طبيه معروفه, والله يجزاها كل الخير اللي عرفتني عليهم ألا وهما:
كريم الكـــــــولاجين
شي موطبيعي يابنات كل من شافني يقول تافخه خدودج
من ثاني علبه بين معاي ماشاء الله ومستمره عليهم ليما اخلص الكورس
حبيت افيدكم مثل ما تفيدوني دايما والله لايحرمنا من بعض
قولوا آآآآآآآآآآآآمين
جربتلويس ويدمر , وبايوت ,و ريكسول او روكسول سوري ناسيه اسمها لانها من زمان مستخدمته, بس ولا واحد فيهم عطاني نتيجه مثل التفخ الاالانبولات رووووووعه و النتيجه حيييل واضحه 
اقتباس:
اقتباس:
اقتباس:
فاتنة الحزن*


بصراحه انااستخدمت كريم الكولاجين ايفا اشتريتها و استخدمت الكريم لي اسبوعين وبصراحه النتيجه اكثر من رائعه بين الفرق معي من ثالث مره...
وانا حلفت اني اذا جربتها وفادتني انزل موضوع عنها وفعلا نزلت موضوع قبل 3 ايام...
شوفيه بركن البشره...
جربيها واستمري عليها وماراح تندمين باذن الله.. 
. اقتباس:
اقتباس:
اقتباس:
الاخت ورده ولا كل الورود

بناااااااااااااااااات



انا مجربتها شريته واستخدمته...............لاتتخيلون تخليكم بلونه تتفخ شوي مو بالمره بس اختي لاحظت علي منتفخه خدود قليلا 
اقتباس:
اقتباس:

ضاعت ايامي
انا استخدمت الكولاجين لأكثر من سته شهور ووقفت بسبب الاهمال وكثرة الانشغالات
ولكن للامانه والحق يقال
اكثر من روعه
يزيل التجاعيد بطريقه تدريجيه ويعطي نضاره وشباب وحيويه ويخفي اي معالم تعب ويعطي الجلد ملمس ناعم ورطب وشاب وممتليء
حتى على شفايفي حطيت وحسيت انه مهم للي زينا انصحكم فيه
بس ماعاد اشوفه بالاسواق 



وهي ايضا عباره عن كورس لمدة3شهرو تستخدميها كدهان للبشره مع الحبوب ووقتها بتشوفي النتيجه الروووووعه بنفسك

وبتحتاجى ايضا الى حوالى 4 عبوات لان استخدامالكولاجين كل يوم مساء"


سعر كورس الكريم فقط 

350 ريال سعودي 




وهي ايضا عباره عن كورس لمدة3شهرو تستخدميها كدهان للبشره مع الحبوب ووقتها بتشوفي النتيجه الروووووعه بنفسك



سعر كورس الانبولات 

350 ريال سعودي 



***وسعر الكورس كامل الكريم + الحبوب=

650 ريال سعودي 


تابع اراء وتجارب عميلاتي الكرام 
خواطر

عضوه جديده


البطاقـة الشخصيـة






جوووودى 
عضوه جديده


البطاقـة الشخصيـة







كيف حالكن يا بنات احلى منتدى احب اشارك بتجربى مع الأخت ندى و كورس الكولاجين تبعها
بمنتهى الأمانة .
بعد ان نزل وزنى اكتر من 20 كيلو والحمد لله اصبحت المشكلة التى تقابلنى نحافة وجهى و ضعفه الى ان استخدمت كورس الكولاجين و من اول اسبوع صار كل اللى يرانى يقول لى نافخه خدود ؟
حقن....... ولا.. ...؟؟؟
صار لى اكثر من اربع شهور مخلصته وبعدها خدودى ماشاء الله ولا قوة الإ بالله مورده وصارت اجمل شىء فى وجهى واحب اشكر ندى على امانتها و رقى تعاملها


اروى


عضوه جديده


البطاقـة الشخصيـة








هلا وغلا التعامل معاج حلو وايد وطيبة معاملتج وذوقج يفرحوني اكثر اتعامل معاج اكثر من مره





6"]
للحجز مسبقا"

عن طريق مندوباتي

مندوبين شركة ندى ماس بمصر 

ماسة العرب

فراشة ماس المصرية

لتتعرفي بنفسك على اسماء وارقام مندوبين بلدك حرصا عليكي من الغش والتقليد 

اعملي بحث على قوقل عن ندى ماس فور وومن واضغطي على خانة من مندوبين ندى ماس

مطلوب وكلاء بباقي الدول العربية 

او عن طريق التعامل معي مباشرة 
طريقة الدفع والأستلام 
الاستلام بواسطة البريد الممتاز 
ويصلك طلبك اينما كنتي لين باب البيت بعد استلامي التحويل بثلاثة ايام 

طرقة الدفع 
اما بالتحويل على الويسترن يونيون (شركة تحويل اموال عالمية)




..

ويصل المبلغ فور أيداعه 
او على حسابي الجاري 
ببنك الاهلي المصري 





..
او المصرف المتحد





..
ويصل التحويل بعد يومين من الايداع

بعد التحويل ارسلي رسالة بها 
الاسم الثلاثي

الطلب 

العدد

الدولة

الأمارة أو المدينة 

المنطقة 

رقم البيت

رقم الهاتف

وللتعرف على كافة منتجات ندى ماس 

تفضلي بزيارة موقعنا 
فقط سوي بحث على قوقل عن منتجات ندى ماس

مع تحياتي نمندوبه ندى ماس دى ماس 

اخصائية اعشاب







Send
ملاحظه هاااااامi
الكورس لايحتوي علي حبوب بيرماليف​*


----------



## gana bity (7 مارس 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (16 مارس 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (23 مارس 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا، وأكرمنا ولا تهنا، وأعطنا ولا تحرمنا، وآثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا، وأرضنا وارض عنا رواه الترمذي


----------



## gana bity (30 مارس 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

اللهم اغفر لي، واهدني، وارزقني، وعافني، أعوذ بالله من ضيق المقام يوم القيامة رواه النسائي وابن ماجه


----------



## gana bity (6 أبريل 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك عيشة نقية، وميتة سوية، ومرداً غير مخز ولا فاضح" زوائد مسند البزار ، والطبراني، وانظر: مجمع الزوائد قال: إسناد الطبراني جيد


----------



## gana bity (13 أبريل 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (20 أبريل 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (28 أبريل 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (5 مايو 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (13 مايو 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا، وأكرمنا ولا تهنا، وأعطنا ولا تحرمنا، وآثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا، وأرضنا وارض عنا رواه الترمذي


----------



## gana bity (20 مايو 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## gana bity (27 مايو 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (3 يونيو 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (10 يونيو 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك


----------



## gana bity (18 يونيو 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك


----------



## gana bity (25 يونيو 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (6 يوليو 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

تحذير هام لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس
يوجد من يدعى بأنه شركة ندى ماس بأسم ..حنة الماسة...
وتخلى الشركة مسئوليتها من هذه الشركة ومايتضنه هذا المنتج 
والحنة الخاصة بشركة ندى ماس لا تباع الا عن طريق مندوبينا فى مصر والوطن العربى المعتمدين فى موقع الشركة 
والتواصل على رقم الاخصائية ندى ماس الموجود فى موقع الشركة
او ارقام مندوبينا المعتمدين الموجود فى موقع الشركة
اللهم بلغنا اللهم فاشهد


----------



## gana bity (15 يوليو 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (25 يوليو 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

اللهم اغفر لي، واهدني، وارزقني، وعافني، أعوذ بالله من ضيق المقام يوم القيامة رواه النسائي وابن ماجه


----------



## gana bity (1 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (12 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك عيشة نقية، وميتة سوية، ومرداً غير مخز ولا فاضح" زوائد مسند البزار ، والطبراني، وانظر: مجمع الزوائد قال: إسناد الطبراني جيد.


----------



## gana bity (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك


----------



## gana bity (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

اللهم اغفر لي، واهدني، وارزقني، وعافني، أعوذ بالله من ضيق المقام يوم القيامة رواه النسائي وابن ماجه .


----------



## gana bity (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: خدودك احلى مع ندى ماس*

*اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------

